# Philip Duclos '"Whatzit"



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello gentleman,

I frequent eBay and I am always on the prowl for old magazines such as "Home shop machinist" and the like.  Recently I ran across a 1988 issue of HSM that featured "Whatzit" IC engine by Philip Duclos.  Here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Home-Shop-M...400526263298?pt=Magazines&hash=item5d4139c402

My question is if this is a build log or just an article.  If it's just an article or stretched through more than one issue can some one direct me to the drawings and build log or let me know if it's in one of the "Shop Wisdom" books.  As if I have time for another project the IC bug is trying to bite me.  I'd like to do something easy to get my feet wet on the ignition side of things and this really caught my eye.


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 13, 2013)

I can't help with your questions, but having just built an Upshur farm engine as my first IC (and only my second engine), I can recommend it as an easy(ish) build and very thorough plans. For ignition I just used a $30 CDi and hall sensor setup from Hobby King, driven with 4 AA batteries. It seemed a lot easier than messing with points, coil, condenser, etc.


----------



## BMyers (Jul 13, 2013)

First engine I ever built. That is a build project and it spans several issues.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 13, 2013)

BMyers said:


> First engine I ever built. That is a build project and it spans several issues.



Thanks guys!

Do you know what issues?


----------



## kjk (Jul 13, 2013)

And the engine is also in "The shop wisdom of Philip Duclos"  page 124.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool, good info!  thank you.  Is a build log in the shop wisdom book?  I've been thinking about buying it any way.  That would put it on the buy list for sure.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 13, 2013)

In the book 'The shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos' there is a complete set of plans to build that engine and a step by step "Build Log, as Philip builds all his engines and documents them with pictures to go with his plans.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Brian!

Any one have a copy for sale?


----------

